# Beware Bandits - North of Valencia



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

My parents in law were coming back from Portugal on Saturday night when they stopped in a layby to change drivers. Another car drew up behind them but they thought nothing of it and proceeded on their way. A car drew up behind them flashing its lights and they realised that their rear nearside tyre was flat so they pulled over again. They rolled up their windows and locked the door when their "good samaritan" drew up behind them and indicated that they were OK. He climbed back into his car and drove off and my father in law started to try and replace the tyre (which had obvioulsy been slashed by a knife). Whilst he was attempting to get the wheel off from under the car (it had stuck), another car drew up behind them and a guy got out of his car and, pushing my mother in law out of the way, opened the passenger door and took her handbag and two cameras. He and his accomplice then drove off at high speed. The Police stated that Moroccan gangs had been operating in that area for a while and that this had been the second robbery that day. Be warned...... :!:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Well it seemed like A Good Idea when we paid for this MH !!

All for a handbag and two cameras !!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Rasalom Could you be a bit more specific where this happened ,was it on the motorway or the N334.What sort of knife is capable of slashing a large steel reinforced tyre at speed.I have heard of this sort of thing in the centre of Valencia at traffic lights.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi its shocking what is happening in the world today.

From the post I gather they were in a car rather than a MH is that correct.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to use the motorway from Valencia through Barcelona to the French border but there are many large signs aroung the Barcelona area on lay-bys warning you that they are not guarded and suggesting that you be very careful when stopping there. Always stopped for lunch, etc on the motorway service stations where at least you are a little safer. However, now never use that route as I don't feel totally safe up there, always use the route north via Zaragoza and never had a problem.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*robbers*

This is an old trick. As I've said on this site many Times don't have handbags in the front of your M/H or car , its not safe on any Autovia today. if you get out of your M/h lock it . alarm it, even if you are 5 mtrs from it . hope the folks are ok . If you have foreign plates you are a target.


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi - yes it was a car they were driving but figured that the mode of transport was irrelevent considering that there are several similar stories about M/H owners being attacked. Sorry Hogan, I don't know which stretch of motorway/ road they were attacked on but will ask when I get chance. Not sure what you mean about the sort of knife which can pierce a steel reinfoced tyre at speed since the inital tyre slashing was done in a layby when they'd stopped to change drivers but apologies if I hadn't made that clear.
Parents-in-law are still shaken and their inital thought was to sell up and come back to the UK. They have a home over there and tour using a caravan (for which I'm working on forgiving them) during the summer. Fortunately, now that the initial shock has worn off, they're not contemplating doing any thing as radical as walling themselves up in the UK but you can understand their feelings concerning travelling on the continent after this.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Spain was fine 20 years ago. But not anymore the days when you could stroll about with not a worry in the world have gone. Its the only country that we never ever travel in the dark and would never park anywhere other than a campsite! The only reason we go to Spain is to see friends. I can only see it getting worse. I remember many years ago in Tennerife having to PAY SOMEONE TO LOOK AFTER MY CAR whats all that about. You dont get that anymore they just break into it. Spanish people are great its all the others that come there: Looky Looky men use to put me on edge but theres a lot more to look out for these days.I think with the risk of Bandits and the price of fuel if we want to go to Spain I will think again and take the plane. Happy Days. Bob.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

seems thing round that area dont change.
Last time I used the motorways from France to barcelona, there were many signs giving advice about just this sort of thing. Also signs in the non service aires saying dont sleep etc. This was 15 years ago. Having said all that I slept in the car in one area and on the beach at barcelona!

It always amazes me in August if you visit any aire on the french side of the border in the eve you will find many many people just sleeping on the ground next to their cars. You would have thought they would be prime targets !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*



alunj said:


> seems thing round that area dont change.
> Last time I used the motorways from France to barcelona, there were many signs giving advice about just this sort of thing. Also signs in the non service aires saying dont sleep etc. This was 15 years ago. Having said all that I slept in the car in one area and on the beach at barcelona!
> 
> It always amazes me in August if you visit any aire on the french side of the border in the eve you will find many many people just sleeping on the ground next to their cars. You would have thought they would be prime targets !


Well why don't the Spanish Authorities do anything about it?

Trev.


----------

